# Next Update?



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Can hardly use my 942 because of Check Switch problems, Green lines, and missing local digital guide info.? Hope it will be soon!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

dewey - are you getting the green lines a lot?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, I got them today, and have twice before since I installed last Friday. I had to do a switch re-boot to return to normal. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Green lines won't be fixed in the next version, because they are outside of Dish's control. They're a result of an mpeg2 decoder bug, and while there is a fix in testing right now for it, it may be awhile before it makes it into the Dish code.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Green lines won't be fixed in the next version, because they are outside of Dish's control. They're a result of an mpeg2 decoder bug, and while there is a fix in testing right now for it, it may be awhile before it makes it into the Dish code.


Mark, are you saying that all 942s will have this issue? I have one on order and this worries me. How can the green lines be outside of Dish's control if Dish controls the signal chain from reception of the HD stream all the way to the 942 sitting in my home? Are you saying that the program providers are sending the green lines?

I suppose I could make a cheap comment about the irony of the 942 not only being MPEG-4 incompatible, it's not even compatible with MPEG-2! But I'll resist...


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

deweybrunner said:


> Can hardly use my 942 because of Check Switch problems, Green lines, and missing local digital guide info.? Hope it will be soon!


Is the mising guide data a bug? I do not get the guide data I had with the 921. Only getting 1 or two channels of guide data. I am letting it run a few more days to see if it catches up. I set mine up on Sunday. Also doesn't seem to pull in as many channels as my 921 did. Might have to try another scan as it may have been a bad day for OTA reception.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

kspeters said:


> I am letting it run a few more days to see if it catches up. I set mine up on Sunday.


I set mine up Friday evening, and of course it didn't have the full OTA guide info. I thought that it would load with my overnight download, but then Sat morning it was still not complete, so I ran a check switch, and it loaded completely! Might give that a try.
Tom in TX


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

foxbat said:


> Mark, are you saying that all 942s will have this issue? I have one on order and this worries me. How can the green lines be outside of Dish's control if Dish controls the signal chain from reception of the HD stream all the way to the 942 sitting in my home? Are you saying that the program providers are sending the green lines?


Foxbat - yes, all 942s will be affected by the green lines problem. But, it's not something that shows up very often. I've seen it exactly twice in 5 months of use. The green lines aren't coming from the broadcasters. They're can be introduced in rare circumstances by the driver that's doing the low level mpeg2 decoding. The driver isn't written by Dish, it's written by the chip manufacturer.

If you're looking for an excuse to not get the 942 and bash Dish, that's great because that'll free one up for someone that does want it right now. But, take the bashing somewhere else. I'm not going to allow it in this forum (at least until it's warranted).


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you Mark, I'm so sick and tired of all the *****ing and bashing. The 942 is a great, great receiver and no one else right now can touch it. I went thru all this when I had my 921. Dish would be better off for these bashers to go Direct.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Mark, I meant no offense. I thought all of the firmware in the 942 would be under Dish's control (see, I learned something new tonight!) After all, we all remember the blue lines on the 921. But, it sounds like this is not a hardware issue per say, just an issue interfacing with the hardware, fixable with new low-level drivers.

I'm looking forward to getting my 942. deweybrunner, I've been a loyal Dish subscriber since 1996 (one of the original quarter-million) and I've been waiting for HD recording capabilities ever since I bought my HM-DSR100 (as some of may remember, it was _supposed_ to be able to use the 5000's ATSC modulator,) and I waited the three or four years for the 921 to come to market. Thanks to this site, I held off on getting a 921, even though I have lost out on being able to record the 2002 Winter & 2004 Summer Olympics and being able to time-shift OTA HD.

It sounds like the 942 will have a much higher SAF, a critical factor in my household. I expect to be able to contribute to the 942 forum in a constructive manner in a few weeks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No problem, Roland. I just have to lay down the law now in the beginning in this particular forum. 

I'm hoping next month to be able to get my own 942 to replace my 2 508s that I have currently. I'd then be running 2 942s, a 921 and a 6000 in my basement theater and testing environment.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Mark,

Just to give you an update -

Ever since I deleted all timers, rebooted the system, when through some type of long down load...

All has been working perfectly.

So I am just crossing my fingers, but everything has been flawless!

Even though I had the problems, I still think its the best receiver they have come out with so far.

Any idea when they will update the software to be able to scan for analog local channels ?

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Analog channels aren't at the top of the list, so it'll be awhile before they get added.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

what exactly is at the top of the list and when can we expect it? any idea mark? i know its been awhile sence the last software update so one should be coming soon.. veary soon. oh and i emailed the 942 software team tonight.. Im hoping to get an answer tom. keep you posted with what i find out..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

First, let's get this out of the way early on with the 942: I can't tell you when a software update is coming, even if I have a date. Which I usually don't. Sometimes I'll know when it's scheduled, or the date being shot for, but due to the NDA that I'm under, I cannot give you that information. That said...

The top of the list...not sure. I do know that the lost video daily due to the legacy equipment (and it turns out DP equipment as well in a particular, non-standard setup) is a high priority. I also know that the weird lockup action of the Daily Schedule when future timers aren't showing up is a high priority. A number of other things as well that I'm not at liberty to discuss (frankly, because none of them have come up here).


----------

